# New Harem!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I finally made it to the shop that I've been told is a nice place for breeding quality mice. They certainly aren't perfect, but there was probably 30-40 to chose from, opposed to the 5 or so that the local place gets in at a time, and 1/3 the cost!

I picked up four new females and a new male. Here they are!

Please feel free to give suggestions on colors. I don't want to spam the board by posting this in the variety identification section, as well.

Male:




























Females:

#1 (Looks a lot like my current doe, Kismet)



























#2 (She has faint black markings on her back!)



























#3



























#4




































And here is a group shot... it really shows the difference in color between the male and #1.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You got yourself some very nice, healthy looking mousies. The black and white adult female looks grand to me!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I can always be wrong but the male looks chinchillated diluted blue or chocolate probably c(ch)/ce. Number 1 looks burmese to me, pretty sure those are nose points I see. Number 2 could be ticked or chinchillated BEW obviously hiding things. Number 3 is probably Himilayan or Siamese, my guess is himilayan c(h)/c. 4 is a black and white (possibley chinchillated) piebald. I would like to hear what everyone else says though too.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm already very partial to them. 

I believe that #3 is Himalayan, she was the only one I had any idea on, though.

Overall, I am very happy with my picks and am so excited to see what their babies will come out looking like!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I thought that one had points, too. So that would be a color point, is that what beth meant? or a shaded/Burmese maybe.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I love #4!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

A nice bunch!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

#2 looks brindle.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

i was going to say possibly tri colour brindle for number 2. 3 is himi - sorry i'm not sure on the others.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think #2 is tri colour.

Just piebald brindle.


----------

